

Possible Facebook exploit via tinder app?  - corkdaddy

Has anyone heard of anything like this?<p>This morning I received a message from a tinder match immediately upon getting the notification. The first couple of times I responded, I got instantaneous bot-like responses unrelated to what I had just typed (and unreasonably sexually-explicit to boot). After another response, tinder reloaded the facebook login page and gave me a message saying facebook had already been authorized.<p>Wasn&#x27;t sure what to make of this, so immediately changed facebook password and blocked this bot&#x2F;weirdo just to be safe.<p>Never posted to HN before, but curious if anyone had heard of exploits through the tinder app...
======
Sidnicious
> immediately changed facebook password and blocked this bot/weirdo just to be
> safe

Did you also check your Facebook settings for any extra authorized
apps/devices?

~~~
corkdaddy
Thanks for the tip, looks like nothing new has been added.

